# Advice on becoming a NASCAR fan



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

With the demise of my two favorite types of 4-wheel motorsport (Formula 1 and WRC), and the lackluster state of DTM, I am left with only one option: NASCAR. uch:

And for some unknown reason, I even have the opportunity to watch the races live. In my own home!

Therefore, I would like to ask other NASCAR fans for some advice on how to become a fan of this sport, as I know absolutely nothing about it. Please add your insight here.

BTW, what are the chances that NASCAR will go under? :dunno:

I mean if Ford, Chevrolet and whoever else makes cars for NASCAR, fail to get bailed out, will that leave only Toyota in the game? Imagine that... 


.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

It might be better that way


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

You don't get ALMS (or the Euro equivalent)?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> You don't get ALMS (or the Euro equivalent)?


Not live. The only other semi-interesting motorsport is the World Touring Car Championship (even BMW races in that series), but there are no Finnish drivers.

Perhaps I am stuck with MotoGP for a few years! 

.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

My advice...

- buy one of these...










- wear one of these










- drink lots of these...










- get some of these...










- live in one of these...










There, you're a nascar fan! :lol:


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> There, you're a nascar fan! :lol:


OK, all that got me to actually laugh out loud sitting in my office. :rofl:


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Step 1:


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Go to Nascar.com and get familiar with the sport and decide on a favorite driver or drivers to follow. I doubt California Speedway would have been built if not for NASCAR.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Patrick said:


> With the demise of my two favorite types of 4-wheel motorsport (Formula 1 and WRC), and the lackluster state of DTM, I am left with only one option: NASCAR. uch:
> 
> And for some unknown reason, I even have the opportunity to watch the races live. In my own home!
> 
> ...


What's NASCAR? Never heard of it.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

ProRail said:


> What's NASCAR? Never heard of it.


It's where a bunch of different cars drive in circles, the same distance from each other, and at the same speed as each other -- just like your commute.

I kid, I kid. The cars aren't actually different. :rofl:


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

do you know how nascar got its name?? it originated from moonshine runners getting together to race, and just grew from there. 

one day, bubba jones sat down on a peach basket and said to his other brother darrell, 'wooodoggie, lookit there darrell, aint that a nas'car??', and the name stuck. the acronym was adopted to fit. 

there. true story...


df


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Mullet head*



reidconti said:


> Step 1:


Damn, this looks to be more difficult than I thought...

I am bald. 

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*I have been doing some research*



reidconti said:


> It's where a bunch of different cars drive in circles, the same distance from each other, and at the same speed as each other -- just like your commute.


Apparently, this "circle" racing thing is a common misconception about the sport; most of the tracks are supposedly oval shaped.

I will keep reading.

.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Apparently, this "circle" racing thing is a common misconception about the sport; most of the tracks are supposedly oval shaped.


Oh no, did you see The Onion News Network NASCAR bit? Hahaha.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> You don't get ALMS (*or the Euro equivalent*)?


:rofl: you mean the original Le Mans


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Therefore, I would like to ask other NASCAR fans for some advice on how to become a fan of this sport, as I know absolutely nothing about it. Please add your insight here.
> .


I'll take the bait, on the off chance that you're serious...

I've been watching F1 since the only way you could see it was on ABC's Wide World of Sports, and that was only Monaco, a week after the race. Haven't missed an F1 race on tv since then. I've been to Phoenix, Long Beach twice, and Montreal twice. I'm a fan.

I'm also a NASCAR fan. Ain't got no mullet, have all my teeth, drink wine, eat cheese, drive and race BMW's.

What got me started watching was that I used to race simulators. A lot. While I spent a lot of time on GPL, I also got into NASCAR sims. I raced online against the best in the US, spending over 30 hours a week on setups, practice, and racing. The main thing that taught me was how complex those cars really are, how fine a line there is with setup, how brave the drivers are, and how it's just really not that different from other forms of racing. Once you get past all the bs about pushrods, oval tracks, and good ole' boys, it can be really interesting.

I suggest finding some incar footage from qualifying at a track like Texas or Charlotte. The balls those guys must have to lift at near 200 MPH, fight trailing throttle oversteer, roll back on the throttle at around 165, and four wheel drift the car to within inches of the exit wall.

Add into all that the fact that the drivers aren't primadonnas, but usually family oriented normal guys. They'll sign autographs all day long, talk to kids in the pits, do interviews longer than one sentence, and have a personality.

Yup, I'm a NASCAR fan, who KERS?


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

NASCAR actually does do two races a year on road courses. This year it was Watkins Glen and Mont Tremblant, I believe. The cool thing is, if you are a part of the BMW CCA high performance driving school circuit you can go drive at these tracks. Watching the race before and after you've driven the track makes it (actually) exciting to watch.

Once you get used to those races, the other ones don't seem SO bad. Some of the ovals actually have 5 distinct turns. Effectively, they keep the wheel in about the same position and throttle steer each one of the turns. Correct me if I'm mistaken here.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

I think NASCAR was at Infineon this year, wasn't it? I watched most of that race. So nice to be able to watch racing in HD! I don't doubt that NASCAR drivers are very skilled at what they do, nor that there's a lot of finesse to it. Clearly it's a big-buck sport with talented drivers and talented teams. You have to be the best of the best to win, everyone's looking for an edge. I just think it's boring as hell for a spectator when you have no impression of speed, no rapid direction changes, just lumbering beasts. They might as well race stock Town Cars. 

When they drive on a road course it's somewhat watchable. Not as fun as touring cars, but better than oval track racing.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

reidconti said:


> I think NASCAR was at Infineon this year, wasn't it?


I'm pretty sure they're at Sears Point every year. I also recall reading an article in the local fishwrap (SF Chron) that said the majority of the drivers hate road courses.

http://www.nascar.com/kyn/nbtn/cup/data/tracks/spr_winners.html


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Cliff said:


> I'm pretty sure they're at Sears Point every year. I also recall reading an article in the local fishwrap (SF Chron) that said the majority of the drivers hate road courses.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/kyn/nbtn/cup/data/tracks/spr_winners.html


On road course, BMW driver Boris Said does pretty well. I watch NASCAR in hopes that Juan Pablo Montoya will do something. I really enjoyed watching him in F1.

Patrick, why do you think F1 will suck so much this year? Budget cuts, no Honda, but there are still some great teams and drivers out there.


----------

